# Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !?



## reflextreg (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi there,
This is my first post here. I hope I could get some valuable advice from you guys.
My V8 is only a month old. I have been thoroughly enjoying it, except for a few minor issues.
I was wondering if anyone had that problem with mirrors.
Whenever I fold the side mirrors the passenger’s folds in completely, but the driver’s is visibly at a larger distance from the window. I went to the dealership yesterday and the guy told me that this is normal. I find it really hard to believe, so I wanted to verify with some actual owners.
I also have some weird issues with locking/unlocking. The convenience windows up/down feature using the key-turn works intermittently. The system would not retain settings for all doors to unlock with a single press for more then a couple of days… 







Thanks


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

maybe your mirror is out of alignment when it is in normal "open" position, therefore is still out of alignment in the closed position. try folding the mirrors in and seeing if you can push the mirror in further (don't use excessive force, it might just click in with a little nudge). 
...where are the obligatory photos?


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

Mine is the same way and the new loaner I had yesterday had the same thing. But it's very slightly different. Not to worry.


----------



## reflextreg (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (Ross06TouaregV8)*

Thanks for sharing your thoughts guys. The misalignment possibility has crossed my mind too, but I was afraid to try and force it in place. I guess, I will do it today and see what happens.
As for the issues with locking/unlocking, the dealer says it’s a faulty lock mechanism. However, I think that I also have a software problem that reverts some functions back to default.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

My mirrors are normal in the open position but are not evenly pulled in when closed. I just checked them. As long as they work I'm happy.


----------



## reflextreg (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (irbrenda)*

Hey, I know it's nothing to pull your hair about, it's barely noticeable.
I just thought that this is not supposed to appear on a 50K car. I guess, I may have to live with it.


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

Sorry, but both mirrors should go in equally!
The answer from your dealer sounds to me like "I don't know nothing...!"








For the other problems you might have an eye on your Voltage gauge. 
*EDIT:* Just have been in my garage and had to notice, that the driver's side mirror doesn't fold as far as the other one. Will check this with VW on Monday.


_Modified by Salvatore1 at 3:30 PM 8-12-2006_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (Salvatore1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salvatore1* »_Sorry, but both mirrors should go in equally!
The answer from your dealer sounds to me like "I don't know nothing...!"










If my mirror is like that and my brand new Touareg loaner was like that, it's obvious that it's like that on some Touaregs and as long as the mirrors work the way they should and open equally which they do, I would let it go. The difference in both mirrors is so slight that I think my service dept. would probably shrug it off too. I certainly wouldn't want them messing with something that they've never seen before.


----------



## reflextreg (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (irbrenda)*

You’re damn right about messing up with something they’ve never seen. I’m yet to encounter a service person that doesn’t look completely clueless when I mention this issue. The thing is, once you know about it, it becomes an irritation, at least in my case. I’ll post some pictures soon for comparison.
I should probably adopt your philosophy and be content regarding mirrors functionality. As long as they do what they are supposed to do I should be happy.
I’ve got an appointment with my originating (the one that I purchased the car from) service department on Wednesday and will ask them too. Hopefully, I’ll get some more concrete answers this time around.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

Do both mirrors open evenly? You made me gape at my mirrors yesterday every time I opened and closed them!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

Since this is happening on multiple Touaregs, I would say this is normal for the mirrors. Not a flaw with the car but a flaw with the design. Absolutely nothing the dealer can do about it. If you can't live with it, sell the car and look elsewhere. Afterall, there are much more important issues in life that a mirror that won't fold in 1/4".


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

Here's a view of what my mirrors look like. There is definitely a difference from the driver side to the passenger side but they open correctly, so...I really don't care. I have studied both sides so closely and from the front view of the Egg, they are exactly closed in the same way, but for some reason when you look at it from the back view, the driver side stands out more:
Views from front of the mirrors:
















Here's the views from back of mirrors:






















_Modified by irbrenda at 3:14 PM 8-13-2006_


----------



## reflextreg (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (irbrenda)*

You’ve pretty much made publishing my pictures pointless. My photos would be like a carbon copy, even the color is the same.
A fellow boarder suggested earlier that I’m making a big deal over ¼” difference. I should say that it’s definitely more than that.
On the bright side, the mirrors open evenly and work flawlessly.
It appears that this is probably a flaw on all 2006 models. It would be interesting to find out if there are some lucky owners out there that don’t have such an issue.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflextreg* »_It appears that this is probably a flaw on all 2006 models. It would be interesting to find out if there are some lucky owners out there that don’t have such an issue.


Well, it's exactly the same on my 2005 and probably on all other Touaregs with folding mirrors.
I would suggest that it is not a "flaw," but rather a quirk - like a beauty mark on a beautiful woman


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (henna gaijin)*

Just back from my dealer and he told me that this is definitly the way it should be. Driver's side is a little bit off. Nevertheless he doesn't know why!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

One of my mirrors is squeaking slighly as it opens or closes...a little bit of WD40 into the hinges with the spout should be ok ...right?
Cy


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_One of my mirrors is squeaking slighly as it opens or closes...a little bit of WD40 into the hinges with the spout should be ok ...right?
Cy

I wouldn't recommend it.
The devotees of WD40 are legion, but WD40 is NOT a good lubricant. It is great at eliminating moisture, but for lubrication, in this case, I would recommend a good dry film teflon spray.
HTH


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_One of my mirrors is squeaking slighly as it opens or closes...a little bit of WD40 into the hinges with the spout should be ok ...right?
Cy

I highly would recommedn silicone grease (spray)! It helps a lot, is clean and even water resistant.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

This is being wayyy to anal about things. It's like a fraction of a difference.


----------



## reflextreg (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Well, it's exactly the same on my 2005 and probably on all other Touaregs with folding mirrors.
I would suggest that it is not a "flaw," but rather a quirk - like a beauty mark on a beautiful woman










I like the way you put it. And yes, it is a beauty, in case you'd like to identify it with a woman. I would rather call it handsome, but the gender is always going to be debatable anyways.
As I said before, this is really a minor issue, which does not hamper functionality in any way. Most of you guys hadn’t even noticed it before I mentioned it, and certainly won’t make me like the car even a bit less then I have so far.
I will ask the mechanics in the dealership on Wednesday, in hope that someone could just explain the reasoning behind it. I doubt that I will get any sensible explanation though, so that’s where I’m going to rest my case and forget about it, I guess.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

FLASH! FLASH! FLASH!
We've been obsessing about the wrong thing here, folks.
After careful examination, I just noticed that my Driver's side mirror is a full 2" farther forward than my Passenger's side mirror!
Holy Cow!
This makes the entire vehicle assymetrical!!!!!








Is this normal?
Is it OK to drive with my mirrors like this?
Which side is "correct?"
Does this design flaw contribute to the wind buffetting I have noticed when driving with the windows down?
Was this corrected in the '06's?
Help! I'm seriously losing sleep over this one


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
This makes the entire vehicle assymetrical!!!!!








.......
Help! I'm seriously losing sleep over this one























OMG, it is! And this totally messes up the aerodynamics!
Air will flow deflected faster over the drivers side and this will create an 
earlier aerodynamic effect on the left side and an delayed aerodynamic 
effect on the right side.
This will be apparent as a pull to one side when the vehicle is at speed.
We are onto something here folks!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
This will be apparent as a pull to one side when the vehicle is at speed.


Could this be theroot cause of all the pulling to the right problems?
Oh, the humanity








Think of all the wasted time/money on alignments


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Just be lucky that they fold as much as they do. My brother's Range Rover SS barely folds. Just an inch or two, mostly to breakaway incase they were hit. They are not even powered, just manual.
I am Thankful that the Touareg has such a nice powered mirror system! Makes life easier.


----------



## jurbandesigns (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

thats the main reason why i purchased my t-reg. i was so affraid that the t-reg wouldnt fit in the garage b/c if the mirrors didnt fold then i wouldnt be able to fit into the garage. Damn its a tight fit!!! eveyone ask how i do it - i just dont breath and wish for the best... lolz


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_FLASH! FLASH! FLASH!

Is it OK to drive with my mirrors like this?
Which side is "correct?"
Does this design flaw contribute to the wind buffetting I have noticed when driving with the windows down?
Was this corrected in the '06's?
Help! I'm seriously losing sleep over this one
























1.) Of course it will increase wind buffetting when you are driving with *CLOSED *mirrors!









2.) No, this issue is also on my '06 V6TDI. Also my dealer knows about this "unhandiness" (it's really not more); yet he isn't able to explain why.












_Modified by Salvatore1 at 9:47 AM 8-15-2006_


----------



## action2020 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

My 04' Touareg's mirrors had/is having similar problems; they stopped working some months ago (they would open and close by themselves or not open at all). I had this problem fixed; the dealer replaced the right mirror. The left one apparently was ok. But after they took apart the mirrors, my left mirror was whistling in the wind at around 30 to 35 mph. Very annoying. So I temporarily would turn up the music to not hear the whistling.
In my attempt to find out what's causing the whistling, GUESS WHAT? I noticed that my left mirror does NOT fold in flush (at a 90 degree angle like the right mirror / passenger side mirror). The driver side mirror seems to have a difference of 10 degrees. Furthermore, this left mirror squeeks badly when opening/closing, and the mirror is jumping when adjusting it. The motor might be going bad?
Anyways, it's in the shop now, and so far the mechanic has look'd into the problem, and said at least that the folding angle of the left mirror is ok like that. WTF ?
Is everything ok when they can't figure out the cause of it?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (action2020)*


_Quote, originally posted by *action2020* »_
Anyways, it's in the shop now, and so far the mechanic has look'd into the problem, and said at least that the folding angle of the left mirror is ok like that. WTF ?
Is everything ok when they can't figure out the cause of it?


Look, all kidding aside, this is NOT a problem.
The Driver's side mirror is designed to fold up at a different angle than the Passenger side mirror.
This is NORMAL!
If this bothers anyone ...


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (reflextreg)*

Yes, just like Henna said this is normal! I would even venture to say it is the same for all cars. My 2004 GMC Envoy also has this offset on the driver side and doesn't fold completely like the passenger side.


----------



## action2020 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Driver's side mirror won't fold completely !? (henna gaijin)*

Thanks.. the side mirrors folding at different angles was something new to the service manager too.. he was surprised about it too, however after looking at his own Touareg and 3 other Touaregs on the lot, he was convinced that this must be normal. I'm just glad that the squeeky griding noise and shaky mirror motor got fixed today which is all that matters. 
Cheers..


----------

